# Norderney-Angeln (Homepage)



## kati48268 (31. Dezember 2013)

Stephan, wohl bekanntester Angler der Insel, hat nun auch eine Homepage, auf der er Norderney vorstellt, u.a. auch das Angeln dort:
http://www.norderney-biss.de/

Hier meine F&F-Gewässertour mit ihm:
http://www.fischundfang.de/Wo-faengt-man/Top-Gewaesser-Deutschland/Norderney

Wer von euch hat Erfahrung beim Brandungs- & Wolfsbarschangeln dort?

#h


----------



## hydrophil (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Norderney-Angeln (Homepage)*

totgekloppte barsche, dicke, alte maenner im kampfanzuegen,
so muss das.


----------



## derporto (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Norderney-Angeln (Homepage)*

Meine letzte Angelei auf Norderney ist ca. 10 Jahre her. Damals haben wir gebrandelt, auf der gesamten Seeseite, angefangen von den Buhnen hinter dem Hafen bis zum Nordstrand. 

Beute waren fast ausschließlich Flundern. 1 oder 2 Klischen sowie eine Aalmutter kamen damals dazu. Gefischt wurde mit Wattwurm.

Versuche mit MeFoblinker von der Inselspitze (Zielfisch war damals Makrele) blieben erfolglos.

Insgesamt eine hoch interessante Angler-Insel. Wird mich alsbald wiedersehen.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## SiggiSorglos (29. April 2015)

*AW: Norderney-Angeln (Homepage)*

Bin gerade beruflich auf der Insel.  Spinnrute natürlich im Gepäck. 
Aber Wölfe sind wohl noch nicht richtig da. Da wird man noch warten müssen. 
Platte wird aber sehr gut gefangen.  
Im Sportgeschäft gibt's übrigens auch ein wenig tackle
 Der Besitzer ist auch Angler. 
Nur so als Info für alle die einen Trip planen


----------



## Herman Hummerich (29. April 2015)

*AW: Norderney-Angeln (Homepage)*

Geil Siggi!

Auf zu neuen Ufern! Ja die Wölfe sind erst Mitte Ende Mai richtig am Start! 
Hornies müssten aber auch unterwegs sein! Hab zwar selber noch keinen in der Nordsee gefangen, aber n Bekannter von mir der mit der Fliege die Inseln bereist ist schon n paar mal von denen überrascht worden!

Biste länger da??? Dann sichte mal die Wattwurmfelder und Stellen für die Brandung! Ich will dieses Jahr nämlich einmal im Monat auf ner Insel angreifen!

Petrigeil wünscht HH


----------



## SiggiSorglos (29. April 2015)

*AW: Norderney-Angeln (Homepage)*

Ja wenn ich man Würmer suchen könnte.  Aber nw war immer während der Arbeit.  Fahre morgen wieder zurück.  Aber ich habe ein paar Stellen gefunden die ich als heiß bezeichnen würde.  
Habe heute mit der Spinnrute brandeln light gemacht.  Als Köder hatte ich aber nur Garnelen.  Zwei waren mal ab. Denke aber das es krebse waren.  Eine Platte wäre hängen geblieben.  
Freitag geht es erstmal wieder los zum Poppen.  
Endlich schonzeit rum


----------

